# Endometriosis and IBS



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

I am going to a OB/GYN specialist on Friday to have some diagnostic testing done. I have had severe endometriosis since a very young age, and was told a long time ago that the disease does carry a possibility of spreading into the intestines and bowels. I have found a very helpful website on the relation of intestinal endometriosis and IBS symptoms and their close relation in case anyone is interested. This may be a cure for some of you who think you have IBS, but really have endometrial tissues causing these complications. My OB/GYN told me that if the tissue has spread it can cause symptoms to last longer than just the menstrual cycle. I am definitely going to look into this as possible surgical relief from my very recent IBS like symptoms. Here is the article. Intestinal Endometriosis Just thought I would share this with all you other women who suffer from endometriosis and may have never correlated it with you IBS symptoms.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wow! Thanks for posting that website. I find I always enjoy knowing all the possiblities of what's going on with me and my messed up body! I've always thought there was a correllation. Thanks!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

It is ashame, but even my OLD gyn didn't agree that "IBS" was a real syndrome. He also refuse to agree that there was a correlation between endo and IBS. Needless to say, I found a new GYN.


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Jazzynala Thank you for the website. I like trying to get all the info on IBS and endo. that I can since I suffer from both. Good Luck at the Dr. KariMar


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

See, what I am doing is trying to figure out what is causing my symptoms, because I refuse to believe that I have this IBS condition. I sympathize greatly to those of you that do, but I just don't believe that 24 years of eating whatever I want whenever I want without complication can result in something so life altering in a matter of weeks. I believe that there is definitely something else going on, and I will find out what it is!!


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Thank you for posting this link. I am just now wondering if I might have endro. I have been told I had IBS since about 94,95 and have many symptoms listed here too as well. I am glad you shared that with us. Polly


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

Interesting article. I have had endometriosis for many, many years and trying to convince doctors that there is a relationship between the bowel problems and the endo. is next to impossible. I also found a study recently published which showed that rhesus monkeys with endometriosis had significantly different bowel flora than monkeys without endo. and that the monkeys with the endo. suffered with bouts of intestinal inflammation where the monkeys without the endo. did not. It is amazing to me that this information is out there in the medical community but the doctors we see just keep telling us the same old things over and over again.JR~


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi, I thought posters in this thread might enjoy this little anecdote: While arguing with a gynecologist about my various symptoms and the chances of ever being rid of them, I mentioned how IBS was probably responsible for a lot of my gut discomfort, and he said: "Yes, but why do you think you *have* irritable bowel??" He was referring to my fibroid tumors and endometriosis--somewhat opportunistically, I think, because at that point his goal was to get me to consent to removal of all those ill-behaved, ungrateful reproductive organs, which among other things had had the temerity to re-grow fibroid tumors after he removed them (he is no longer my gynecologist)... Before the fibroid surgery I had a complete GI workup but I could tell the gastroenterologist figured his job was about done as soon as his questions elicited the fact that I got diarrhea as a kid whenever my parents fought. I don't dispute that view--I think there is an IBS type and I'm one of 'em. But I also think endo (and fibroids) are absolute hell on the intestines.crankypants (new here)


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

Update:Ultrasound was negative for any abnormalities. Cysts were present, but none had mutated. I am now in the process of keeping a journal of when I feel bad, what I eat, what meds I take, etc. and we are going to attempt to determine if my symptoms are cyclical. If so, I will be undergoing laproscopic surgery to diagnois and remove all of the endometriosis they can find. I told them that if they needed to scope my toes to go right ahead and get rid of it. I am sick of being incapacitated 2 weeks out of every month. My period ended last Sunday, and I have not had one IBS like symptom since, and I have been able to eat what I like. The human body is a funny and complex thing, isn't it?


----------



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

JazzyNala- I too have been wondering about possible Endo. I have been on BC pills since age 15 due to extremely heavy painful periods. I really appreicated your article. I, like you, started experiencing Bowel symptoms just months ago out of the blue. I will certainly address this with my gyno. My cramps during my cycle are not as severe as they used to be which makes me think I may not have it, but as I said I am on BC so that could be why. The article did not make it clear to me if BC pills would make the pain symptoms less. I cannot link my symptoms to any specific food however. So I am leery of the IBS "diagnosis" so far.Sara


----------



## Beckster (Sep 9, 2002)

I have endometriosis and was recently told by my OB/GYN that I also 'probably' have IBS. The pain is horrible. I thought it may all be related to the endo. Unfortuneately, over the past several months I go from having severe C to D. Not pleasant at all. It's getting to the point that I am afraid to go places in case I have a "bathroom emergency." If someone is in the bathroom, I have such bad cramping that I don't know if I can hold things in. How embarrassing!


----------

